# Pailiccs 3.5mm plug



## musicmaker

Does anyone know where I can buy these Pailiccs mini plugs from ?


----------



## mwofsi

How about trying sales@paliccs.com ? from this site Translated version of http://www.pailiccs.com/ , in chinese.

 Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Lil' Knight

I sold a headfi-er here some plugs when I stocked some of them.


----------



## Gautama

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I sold a headfi-er here some plugs when I stocked some of them._


----------



## musicmaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mwofsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How about trying sales@paliccs.com ? from this site Translated version of http://www.pailiccs.com/ , in chinese.

 Let us know how it goes._

 

Thank you. I've emailed them and will let you guys know what I hear back.


----------



## Juaquin

Don't want to wrongly resurrect an old thread, but were you able to get some?


----------



## musicmaker

Nope. Sent them email but no response.


----------



## thedips

nice plugs ive also been looking for some really sharp looking good quality minis... any other brands worth mentioning?


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thedips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice plugs ive also been looking for some really sharp looking good quality minis... any other brands worth mentioning?_

 

XLO HT mini's are IMO the best mini's available. better than phallics; forget phallics; get XLO. they look sweet too ;D


----------



## Forte

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_XLO HT mini's are IMO the best mini's available. better than phallics; forget phallics; get XLO. they look sweet too ;D
_

 


 Very Nice. Where did you get them and do you know the cable entry size?


----------



## LingLing1337

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_XLO HT mini's are IMO the best mini's available. better than phallics; forget phallics; get XLO. they look sweet too ;D




_

 

I seriously hope that the misspelling of "pailiccs" was intentional


----------



## musicmaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_XLO HT mini's are IMO the best mini's available. better than phallics; forget phallics; get XLO. they look sweet too ;D

http://i395.photobucket.com/albums/p...phile808-1.jpg_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Forte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very Nice. Where did you get them and do you know the cable entry size?_

 

Yes the XLO plugs are great. A bit pricey (about $6.95). Michael Percy Audio has them. From their website -
 XLO HT direct gold plate electrolytic brass 3.5mm stereo mini-plug to fit cables up to 7mm D (shell could be drilled out to 9mm+)... $6.95 each

 I'm very happy with the switchcrafts as well. Was curious about Pailiccs as a few people here really seem to like them and I was hoping they'd be more economical to purchase.


----------



## beltway

I liked the look of the Pailiccs plugs and came across this thread a week or two ago when comparison shopping for mini plugs. It was a disappointment that nobody had been able to make contact with the manufacturer.

 I finally ordered a 10-pack of 'SonicWave' mini plugs made by 'Impact Acoustics'. The version I ordered can handle 6.5mm cables, but there are also versions suited to 3.5mm cables - prices at these sites are about average. The lowest price I found was a site named something like "ProductShipsToday.com" in Florida. Have to check my shipping label next chance I get.

 This being my first experience with even moderately high-end 3.5mm plugs, I was hoping for a solid inner body with a scalloped section for soldering (as with higher-end RCA plugs) rather than the 'jaws' style sheet metal strain relief/negative solder terminal kind.

 I really wish I knew which brands of plugs have a solid inner core. Regardless, even though these plugs' negative terminal/strain relief is sheet metal, it's significantly thicker than just about any of the common connectors from Radio Shack and elsewhere. The center connector also looks thick and easily soldered to. 

 I also picked up a 10-pack of Impact Acoustics RCA plugs, which are comparable to the mini plugs in quality and construction, with split center pin, etc. and a set of 4 of their higher end locking RCA plugs with the solid inner core I wanted. Hopefully I'll be able to see if it makes any audible difference. 

 The SonicWave 3.5mm plugs accept cables up to 6.5mm (without drilling...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
 (EDIT: measurement is dead-on 7mm with digital calipers, but I suppose the official spec of 6.5mm takes into account that most folks want enough space left over for a layer of heat shrink over the cable)

 Here are some more-or-less close up pics of the outside and inside of the connectors. Sorry there are so many, but I got so few decent shots I decided to go for quantity...

 If anyone has photos of the inside of the XLO (or any other high-end) connectors or plugs, I for one would love to see them, and thanks in advance!









 







 EDIT: Considering the shape and function of the items in question, the 'misspelling' of Paillics above isn't too far off the mark...


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *beltway* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If anyone has photos of the inside of the XLO plugs, I for one would love to see them, and thanks in advance!





[/URL]
 EDIT: Considering the shape and function of the items in question, the 'misspelling' of Paillics above isn't too far off the mark..._

 
 


they look almost identical to this one. the inside of the barrel is also coated in a non conductive material, so no need for those little annoying pastic tubes to do over the cable, which can be a PITA with larger gauge conductors and hot glue.
 a very hot soldering iron should be used with the XLO mini's because the split terminal has a smallish 'pad' on the outer of the 'shaft' (OMG does it ever end?? that just happened , not intentional) for the right channel. the two poles are seperated by a dielectric (not sure of the material) and if you mess around soldering with them you can start to melt this. so some flux and a hot iron is needed, so you can get a solid connection quickly and move on before the wires or connector are scorched.

 I get mine from percy as well; he's one of my favorite suppliers


 you guys have seen the paillics plugs havent you?? they are the most phalluc mini I have ever seen; all bulbous and everything.


----------



## thedips

sorry for the noob question but on the sonicwave.. how does one solder the cable to that style type plug? im used to seeing a pin with a hole where to string the wire thru? am i just not seeing it on the center pin there?


----------



## beltway

Nope, there are no little holes, although WHY there aren't any is a good question, besides the obvious expense of extra machining steps. I would think solder pads with holes would be more common on full-size 1/4" phone/TS/TRS plugs.

 qusp described the solder pads on these mini-phone type plugs pretty well, and I think the excellent soldering advice bears repeating:

  Quote:


 a very hot soldering iron should be used with the XLO mini's because the split terminal has a smallish 'pad' on the outer of the 'shaft' (OMG does it ever end?? that just happened , not intentional) for the right channel. the two poles are seperated by a dielectric (not sure of the material) and if you mess around soldering with them you can start to melt this. so some flux and a hot iron is needed, so you can get a solid connection quickly and move on before the wires or connector are scorched. 
 

Here's a not-too-good close-up shot of what is being described - you can see the tip and ring solder pads separated by plastic dielectric (why the material isn't PTFE/Teflon in these higher-end plugs is another good question since it stands up to heat so much better).





 EDIT: Aw, crapola. One of the original photos showed the center much more clearly than this one... I hate it when that happens.

 Speaking of Michael Percy (percyaudio.com), I'm a satisfied customer also. I recently placed my first order and was impressed. Top notch supplier of excellent stuff, fast shipping and prices on some items (Cardas solder in particular) are ridiculously low.

 In any case, I hope this is helpful. Now that my Canare star quad and a few other lengths of bulk cable I ordered are here, it's time to put some of these plugs to use...


----------



## AudioJUNK

I found some paillics plugs from null audio





 Is this the type TS looking for? cuz the pic was down there.


----------



## Good Times

Schmick. What's the cable exit diameter do you know?


----------



## AudioJUNK

Comparing with the 3.5mm contact in pic, I think it is around 6 or 7mm?


----------



## SpudHarris

V3nom has some for sale!


----------



## v3nom




----------



## kyo56us

Good day to all~!

 hi i m from singapore and is kinda new here...but i have news for you guys for those who are interested in the pailiccs's plug ranging for RCA to Bannana or any of it's product please feel free to contact me.

 my shop does carry some of the plugs.Interested party please e-mail me at hell_custom63@hotmail.com

 dont worry i can send u a picture of the product first. and quote you a good price.

 regards
 Godwin


----------



## ejs811

Unearthing this...
  Just got a few Pailiccs from lunashops in Hong Kong.
  They look great, but only one model has the clamp for the wire.
  Are the solder points enough to hold the wire onto the plug?!


----------



## 90luke90

No, thats not enough to hold the wire...
 I want to buy some from lunashops in Hong Kong too, but if they dont have any clamp than it makes no sense to buy it. I cant see any clamp on the pictures on ebay and i dont like it  
 Did you ask them why there is only one clamp?


----------



## ejs811

The peanut looking one is the only one with a clamp.
  I've been using the other without a clamp since that post with no problems.


----------

